# got veggy?



## stephanie

My peas are up!! woo hoo!! half the garden is planted with the rest to happen in april. oh so are my daffodils and tulips, the peach tree is blooming and so are my plumbs!! I see bumble bees!!


----------



## Timbertodd

Its been a long while since I have posted. My peas are in the ground (not sprouted yet). The same with the lettuce and swiss chard. I also put in 30 new bareroot strawberry plants this last weekend. The tomatoes cuccs, and beans will go in about Mothers day. I added another 6" to all of my raised beds over the winter. They are now 18" tall. I am anxious to see how this affects the root development and harvest.


----------



## stephanie

waiting for my perpetual chard to come up and my lettuce also.We did get to plant our crab apple trees and bamboo over the weekend.


----------

